# How to check trans level?



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

You can't , its a sealed system ... Yea I don't like it my self .


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Probably have to hook up a scan tool would be my guess.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I have had a couple of vehicles without tranny dip sticks. I understand the desire for one but it helps to remember that a proper running gearbox will not use a drop of fluid. if you see fluid on your garage floor, you got a problem. If you need to add fluid, you got a problem. If there is no fluid on the floor its safe to assume its still in the gearbox. I had a 98 pontiac grand am. 275,000 miles and never checked the trans once. Because I couldnt. I have a 2004 GMC van that recently had a transmission failure. It has a dip stick. I checked it before my trip and it failed without the slightest bit of warning. Just for what its worth.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Their is a Plastic check fill point on the top of the Tranny , look past the ECM next to the battery , take a flash light , its a white plastic hex screw .....


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

From wiki on asin at:" It utilises a special AW-1 transmission fluid which is labelled as being maintenance free. It has a fluid capacity of 8.0 litres (1.8 imp gal; 2.1 US gal)."
And somewhere on the web it says to flush and replace the fluid after 100k miles? Don't know if it's true? If the levels are low dic will warn us I suppose...


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Drive more, worry less


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

I still prefer an A/T that enables me to drain the fluid (a drain screw) and refill from above. A few months ago I advised my sister-in-law to have the A/T fluid changed on her 70K Mazda6 because it looked very dark. She had it done at the dealer in July (along with some other maintenance). When I looked last weekend it still looked dark (almost black). Did the dealer really change it...we'll never know.... Most cars today are not designed for the D-I-Yer, unfortunately.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Redchevy I had an 07 Mazda6 as a backup car and I can tell you the fluid should look a redish color not black or ahem dirty , I think you know what clean ATF looks like ,On that car flash it every 35k ...and you will have a tranny that will last a long time .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Redchevy I had an 07 Mazda6 as a backup car and I can tell you the fluid should look a redish color not black or ahem dirty , I think you know what clean ATF looks like ,On that car flash it every 35k ...and you will have a tranny that will last a long time .


Yeah Asin > Jatco. My 18.65 in a 1/4 Mazdaslow 6i was my biggest regret. Should have gotten a 6s with a manual. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

talked to guy ive known on the internet for awhile that owns 7 saabs and was saab master mechanic and has experience with the af40-6

says to change the fluid every 30,000 miles, and itll be a very good transmission


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If you go to the dealer and tell them to do it will they do it?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> If you go to the dealer and tell them to do it will they do it?


theyll love to take your money


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Do you think they'd actually do it or would they just say they did


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Interesting thread. I usually changed my fluid about every 25,000 miles on my Oldsmobile. I find it hard to believe in any "sealed for life" system. I'll still probably want to see a sample of it at 50,000 miles. 

Physics > Marketing. Eventually there will be some particle, water, or oxidation issue. This is the perspective of someone who put over 200K on his previous two automobiles. Nothing is maintenance free, you just have longer wear intervals for some parts.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ive decided to do a drain and refill which replaces 1/3 of the fluid every 15,000mi. (Every other oil change)

this tranny does not have a filter


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

There is a stand-pipe that is part of the transmission drain plug. It establishes the correct oil level in the transmission. Here's how to do it (oil should be 70-80 degrees C when you check the level):

Vauxhall Workshop Manuals > Astra J > Transmission/Transaxle > Automatic Transmission - AF40-6 > Other Information > Transmission Fluid Level Inspection

Here's a link with some photos but the guy does not understand how to set the fluid level correctly:

http://www.saabcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=270945


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

hulkss said:


> There is a stand-pipe that is part of the transmission drain plug. It establishes the correct oil level in the transmission. Here's how to do it (oil should be 70-80 degrees C when you check the level):
> 
> Vauxhall Workshop Manuals > Astra J > Transmission/Transaxle > Automatic Transmission - AF40-6 > Other Information > Transmission Fluid Level Inspection
> 
> ...


That looks pretty complicated.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It's really not complicated at all, I'll do a how-to if I'm feeling ambitious when my time comes...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

diesel said:


> That looks pretty complicated.


1. Run till warm (70 - 80 degrees C oil temp)
2. Remove fluid fill plug
3. Remove fluid check plug
4. Remove fluid level tube plug
5. Let oil drain
6. Replace fluid level tube plug
7. Add fluid till it runs out
8. Start engine and shift park to drive and back a couple times pausing a few seconds in drive
9. Add fluid till it runs out
10. Replace fluid check plug
11. Add 0.4 liters fluid
12. Turn off engine
13. Replace fluid fill plug


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

hulkss said:


> 1. Run till warm (70 - 80 degrees C oil temp)
> 2. Remove fluid fill plug
> 3. Remove fluid check plug
> 4. Remove fluid level tube plug
> ...


That's much better


----------



## Jpassow2016 (May 30, 2020)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Ive decided to do a drain and refill which replaces 1/3 of the fluid every 15,000mi. (Every other oil change)
> 
> this tranny does not have a filter


This trans dose have a filter but its connected to the Torque converter witch means you would have to pull the motor to change the filter


----------

